# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Bị mất biểu tượng ổ DVD và biểu tượng cuả USB trong máy tính lun

## haminhjob

hôm wa mình có kết nối cái dt 5300 vào máy tính nhưng vừa click vào thì nó mất lun tín hiệu và vào trong my computer thì thấy mất lun cái biểu tượng ổ đĩa dvd, mình vào phần hardware thì thấy có kết nối với ổ dvd và usb đều enable, nhưng trong đó có cái mục usb mass storgate nó bị tô vàng có hình dấu chấm than, nhưng đã cố gắng sửa rùi vẫn ko đc, ai biết khắc phục ra sao thì xin chỉ nha anh em, xin cám ơn nhìu.........

----------


## Seoprok45

heeeee. format cài lại là ok. nhưng nhớ là cài đầy đủ driver nha cưng

----------


## adviser

cài lại win là ok rùi (đơn giản)!!!

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

khổ nỗi mình ko có driver của nó,(laptop mua xách tay) cài lại win thì mất lun driver, vậy còn format sao vậy ??? nói cụ thể tý đi............

----------


## songdonggun

driver thì bạn có thể lên mạng tìm hoặc bạn backup lại driver trước khi cài lại bằng cách bỏ đĩa hiren's boot vào rồi khởi động lại máy,chọn boot cd --> win tools --> driverbackup.exe --> chọn change --> chọn thư mục lưu rồi bạn chọn backup drives --> ok

----------


## hvu45678

máy bạn zdinh virur oy .... bạn chạy lại windows là cách tốt nhất...còn nếu không muốn cài thì bạn vô winrar zdiet65 mấy con virur autorun đi ! mình làm rồi...mấy thấy hiệu quả lắm đó !!! còn không thì bạn cài lại windows cho shuong ! hjhj....! bạn có thể cho minh biết nhãn hiệu laptop of bạn là gì không ? nếu như có driver mình share cho bạn hihi !!!!

----------

